# tractor for roundbaling



## steve12341 (Jun 13, 2014)

Just wondering if an oliver 1850 will run a 4x4 roundbaler. Thanks in advance for the feedback.


----------



## steve12341 (Jun 13, 2014)

I geuss the way i should have asked this qeustion would be what make/model roundbalers in the 4x4-4x5 size will run on a 540 pto. I know the hp is there but not sure on the pto speed. Thanks again for any input.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Virtually all should be 540.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Tractor data has an 1850 testing @ 92 PTO HP. For a 4*4 I would worry about too much power. As for a 4*5 bale I would imagine anyone you put behind it that was in working shape. If you are talking silage someone else will give a better answer.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I ran a New Holland 644 with my Oliver 1600 no problems, might have to downshift to "under" climbing a big hill. I also made some silage bales with the 1600 and the BR740A when I first bought the baler, 1600 ran it, just had to slow down.

I think a 1600 was around 65hp or so PTO. I would think a 1850 should run it no problem.

Which 1850 do you have? If it's the Perkins diesel the smoke screw can be turned in no problem.

Running that BR740A now with a White 2-110, no lack of horsies ever.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Out of curiosity I checked, Oliver 1600 diesel was 58 PTO hp from the factory. Turned ours up a bit after the last complete rebuild, should have been running at around 65 PTO HP when I was pulling those balers.


----------



## steve12341 (Jun 13, 2014)

Its a 5.1l gas.


----------



## steve12341 (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks for the input, but the deal fell through. I'm looking at a ford 5000 diesel now. Anything i should look for? Will it handle 4x5 baler? Selecto-speed good or bad. Thanks again.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Which 4x4 baler do you want to run with it?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Great lil tractor pulled a 14 ft Hesston haybine and a 5800 Hesston rounder 5x5 with dads high profile


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I've heard bad things about the selecto-speed.

However its going to use a fraction of the fuel that gas oliver would have.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

SOS trans is starting to have NLA parts. neat for a show tractor but not advisable for a working tractor.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Was NOT selecto. High/Low eight speed


----------



## steve12341 (Jun 13, 2014)

Where there problems with the sos going bad or are they like the ih hydros where the low end torque just isn't there. All of my fields are flat except 1 and it makes up for the rest....stall my super m with gravity feed carb. I have to go back and fourth and work my way up. After half way it levels enough that tractor will stay running.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

steve12341 said:


> I'm looking at a ford 5000 diesel now. Anything i should look for? Will it handle 4x5 baler? Selecto-speed good or bad. Thanks again.


The 5000 is a great old tractor. Just have to remember that it is a 40+ year old piece of machinery and it all depends on how well it was operated and maintained over the years. It is a simple tractor in the hi/lo, 8-speed configuration. As others have noted, probably want to stay away from the selecto-speed.

About 10-15 years ago, it was almost a cottage industry in our area where people were taking those old Ford 3000/4000/5000 tractors, slapping new paint and decals on them, and getting an outrageous price.

Yes, the 5000 will run a 4x5 baler just fine, although depending on the compression, it might work a little on that final foot of hay and/or on hills.

As far as what to look for? Just the normal stuff. Hopefully, you can see it crank cold. Look it over good to make sure it has everything. You start replacing missing parts such as swingarms, stabilizer arms/chains, etc, and it can get expensive.


----------



## kyfarmboy (Feb 11, 2014)

steve12341 said:


> Where there problems with the sos going bad or are they like the ih hydros where the low end torque just isn't there. All of my fields are flat except 1 and it makes up for the rest....stall my super m with gravity feed carb. I have to go back and fourth and work my way up. After half way it levels enough that tractor will stay running.


 theyre was problems with the sos I reckon they would just quit pulling all together. My cousins had one and as soon as they got it fixed they couldn't get black top under it fast enough. The old ford tractors are my brand of poison but ill never own. A sos.


----------



## steve12341 (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys. I ended up buying the 5000. Spent $4450 and that included delivery. Everything seems to be working good. Baled 1200 squares this week and the only problem i found is a small leak in the hydraulic line going to the cooler. Compaired to baling with my farmall sm its a new world.


----------

